

VPN Hunter discovers any organization's remote access services - trhaynes
http://www.vpnhunter.com/

======
dlokshin
I know I'm not doing anything wrong by searching through all these domains,
but it certainly feels wrong.

~~~
rman666
Yeah, it feels even more wrong when they give your the ability to Tweet about
your findings!

I wonder how long this service will stay up :-)

------
tendrid
took me by surprise when it even found my RDP connection.

